# Share your favorite animated shorts here!



## Faexie (Feb 19, 2019)

I'm a huge fan of animated shorts and today I came across one that was super sweet and I wanted to share it: 




If you see any animated short you like a lot and want to share it with others, please do so here!


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2019)

forums.furaffinity.net: Furry Short-Film Animations

You could find more video links in this thread as well :3


----------



## Faexie (Feb 19, 2019)

Oh ok, I really should take the time to check out other threads before making others... ^^'


----------



## Canis Dirus (Feb 22, 2019)

Ramona Rat said:


> Oh ok, I really should take the time to check out other threads before making others... ^^'


Well, "Furry short-film animation" and "favorite animated shorts are not identical:


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 22, 2019)

Ramona Rat said:


> I'm a huge fan of animated shorts and today I came across one that was super sweet and I wanted to share it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, man! I was going to post the Kitbull one. My plans have been ruined! 






This is seriously a good short.


----------



## Starbeak (Feb 23, 2019)

*Pixar Shorts* are good, I am glad they started this. ^v^

I often find myself watching things from *Lucas The Spider*, *Dorkly Bits*, *Morph*, *MadArtistPublishing* and *Disney Mickey Mouse Shorts*

I highly recommend those.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 23, 2019)

Speaking of shorts. I remembered I had one AMAZEBALLS one in my watch history.





In honor of those who fought and died in the First World War.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 23, 2019)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG! I found another one I wanted to share!


----------



## Tyno (Feb 23, 2019)

Not in english but...


----------



## Vanilla Vixen (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Mar 3, 2019)

Computer animation from 1968:


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 3, 2019)

if there were ever an animated short that i would consider to be my favorite, then...






this is it.


----------



## _Ivory_ (Mar 3, 2019)

Ramona Rat said:


> I'm a huge fan of animated shorts and today I came across one that was super sweet and I wanted to share it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen this some time ago. Really adorable


----------



## _Ivory_ (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Xitheon (Mar 3, 2019)

It's very sad but beautiful.

(It's about rats.)


----------



## Faexie (Mar 3, 2019)

Canis Dirus said:


> Well, "Furry short-film animation" and "favorite animated shorts are not identical:


Seeing machines do the work they were programmed to do even though the humans they're doing this for are long gone, and them failing to realize the pointlessness of their task sure gives me an interesting feeling.


----------



## Unexpected (Mar 3, 2019)

I love old school stop-motion animation. Or rather, I love all old animated films. If anybody has some recommendations please send me links lol.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 3, 2019)

Nice thread, I love short animated films.

This one is called Bubu & Bubulina.
It was shown at the Japan Animator Expo alongside some other shorts, then they were shown for a limited time on 10 theaters around Japan. Because of this tracking down the short is kind of a pain since YouTube tends to delete reuploads (That's why it doesn't have subtitles)

Just go to 1:10 to skip the JAE intro


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 10, 2019)

Spider in the Bath


----------



## Furrium (Mar 10, 2019)

I love tanks


----------



## BunBunArt (Mar 10, 2019)

I love Llamas in Hats!


----------



## TheKeybasHGirl (Mar 11, 2019)

I saw this last night and I liked it.


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Mar 12, 2019)

This one is just wayyyy to cute not to share! =p


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Mar 12, 2019)

Got another one. Idk If this is for everyone on here since it's historic and kinda fuked up. Though, I'm using it for reference in a research project and it almost brought me to tears. Idk not only informative but an extremely powerful animated short, dealing with harsh confessions and war realities. For those interested here it is:



Spoiler: War/heavy content


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 12, 2019)

insertgenericnamehere1 said:


> This one is just wayyyy to cute not to share! =p


Oh, for the love of..

Wish this forum had a crying emoji, because that's just too beautiful.


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Mar 12, 2019)

Gotta make a correction for the above video I posted about war. This is the subbed one.



Spoiler: War/heavy content


----------



## Canis Dirus (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## m0rgenRequiem (Mar 15, 2019)

OHMAN

As a wannabe animator this thread interests me Greatly
This one isn't for the easily perturbed, it's very grim and disturbing, but it is also mesmerising. I found it about ten years ago in a now erased Spanish forum, but every few months I remember it and how much it disturbed me






I'm convinced some imprinting happened because now climate change is one of the most terrifying things in the world to me, lol


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 15, 2019)

More than 90 animators came together to recreate the classic animation called "The Dover Boys of PU".
Each animator makes their own segment instead of all of them working together, this is why the style changes so often and it is part of the appeal of these kind of projects


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Apr 11, 2019)

Behold the power of К1801ВМ1!


----------



## Canis Dirus (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Aug 15, 2019)

There were some others I liked a few years back, but it's hard to recall.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Aug 15, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Because of this tracking down the short is kind of a pain since YouTube tends to delete reupload


Like clockwork, bravo youtube.

Here's another relupload. Skip to 1:30


----------



## Render (Aug 15, 2019)

How about a french mlp animation? Turn captions on, so freaking good. Think there's three now, not sure it it's a 'short' anymore lol.





Also, this one. It will make you cry. But man is it touching.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Aug 15, 2019)

A Future fursuiter here, no doubt!


----------



## Cosmic-FS (Aug 18, 2019)

I saw this and knew it deserved all the love it can get


----------



## Render (Aug 19, 2019)

Cosmic-FS said:


> I saw this and knew it deserved all the love it can get


Was just about to share this too, is sad and really cute too


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Aug 19, 2019)

This one's an Oscar Winner!


----------



## Canis Dirus (Aug 24, 2019)

Дрожит в экране цель, свистит компрессор,
Лети ракета, музыка играй!
Мишень ясна: отъявленный агрессор,
Сепаратист, повстанец и джедай.


----------



## SkyeLegs (Aug 24, 2019)

Do music videos count? Because I've been absolutely in love with this Devin Townsend video.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Aug 24, 2019)

No commentary necessary.


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 18, 2019)

I love Jib Kodi's animations:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174370964701925377


----------



## Canis Dirus (Sep 18, 2019)

Синдзи всех стран, лезьте в этого долбаного робота!


----------



## Cyanomega (Sep 19, 2019)

I love all of HotDiggedydemon s work, but even before I found the fandom I loved this one because of the horror buildup. Even if it ended anticlimactic and jokey it was still well done and I recommend all his other animated shorts.

[


----------



## Canis Dirus (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Frenchfriedfries (Mar 30, 2020)

Canis Dirus said:


> Well, "Furry short-film animation" and "favorite animated shorts are not identical:



"Krepost" is one of my favorite short films of all time, glad someone posted it here.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 30, 2020)

Night Runner


----------



## moclan (Apr 4, 2020)

Ramona Rat said:


> I'm a huge fan of animated shorts and today I came across one that was super sweet and I wanted to share it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got another one. Idk If this is for everyone on here since it's historic and kinda fuked up. Though, I'm using it for reference in a research project and it almost brought me to tears. Idk not only informative but an extremely powerful animated short, dealing with harsh confessions and war realities. For those interested here it is:


----------



## Bloodhowl (Apr 11, 2020)




----------

